# Athena...Classy Lady



## |)\/8 (Nov 8, 2009)

This model was a pleasure to work with, and had true class.

\


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like these. Great shots, great model. My only nitpick is her facial makeup is too tan for the rest of her skin.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 9, 2009)

i agree about the facial makeup, in the B&W it almost looks like you've photoshoped her head in after

other than that nit pick they look excelent


----------



## |)\/8 (Nov 13, 2009)

CCarsonPhoto said:


> I really like these. Great shots, great model. My only nitpick is her facial makeup is too tan for the rest of her skin.



Yes she is very, very, fair skinned.  The MUA did her work inside a dimly lit room so I am not sure she was aware of how light skinned the model really was.  In the final image I adjusted the skin tones to match a little better.  Thanks for the CC.


----------

